# What do you call your Ex's?



## Ken Morgan (Dec 15, 2009)

I made a comment on one of Flea's threads and to be fair to her, lets bring that discussion over here.

Someone refered to their Ex as "the Mistake" and I loved the phrase.

I perosnally do not have one, outside of her normal name, though I'm sure she has one or more creative ones for me....

Lets hear it, what do you call em?


----------



## Big Don (Dec 15, 2009)

I decline to answer on the grounds that I'd be banned so fast... so fast...


----------



## Jenny_in_Chico (Dec 15, 2009)

As I mentioned in the other thread, my ex is referred to as "The Drama Queen".


----------



## ELLEN (Dec 16, 2009)

The donor....it doesn't have a name.....


----------



## Flea (Dec 16, 2009)

ELLEN said:


> The donor....it doesn't have a name.....



Seriously.  It opens up a whole range of implications, doesn't it?  I mean what does s/he donate exactly?  Are we talking alimony cash, or organs?  

:whip1:


----------



## Chris Parker (Dec 16, 2009)

Generally speaking, I only call ex's when I'm lonely...

Okay, that was bad. More honestly, I have pretty good relationships with most of my ex's, and those that ended REALLY badly (two of those to date...), I just don't deal with at all. They're the past. And I'm far too busy going into the future...


----------



## seasoned (Dec 16, 2009)

Flea said:


> Seriously. It opens up a whole range of implications, doesn't it? I mean what does s/he donate exactly? Are we talking alimony cash, or organs?
> 
> :whip1:


I say, organs.


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 16, 2009)

I said Donor as well, but in my case I meant sperm.  I'm liking the sound of "organ" though ... it sounds so giving ... and so unlike him.


----------



## Sukerkin (Dec 16, 2009)

There is only one 'ex' that I refer to by anything other than their name.

Those who know me well on this site might be a little shocked to hear that for the one exception I reserve the delightful sobriquet of "***** Queen".  You can gather that that relationship did not run smooth .


----------



## harlan (Dec 16, 2009)

Hmm...for a moment I thought the thread was going to be how one viewed prior training. 

I refer to all my ex-fiance by their first name.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 16, 2009)

I don't call her anything anymore but in order to not make the vulgarity filters of MT work harder than they want to lets just say I use to call her "evil"


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 16, 2009)

Chuzilla, Psycho, Drama Queen, Tons o NotFun, Stink bait, whore, *****, skank, self absorbed ****, greedy *****, best mouth in Buffalo (wasn't my nickname for her, but a local biker gang she hung out with after we broke up).  And, several more that wouldn't pass filter here.

Not all apply to the same loathsome creature.


----------



## Flea (Dec 16, 2009)

Bob Hubbard said:


> best mouth in Buffalo.



Cool, you dated Ani DiFranco?  Oh ... that wasn't a poetry reference ... was it?  My bad.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 16, 2009)

Flea said:


> Cool, you dated Ani DiFranco?  Oh ... that wasn't a poetry reference ... was it?  My bad.


LOL.  Nope, not Ani.


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 16, 2009)

First names, never had one I fell out with. Service life meant drifting apart rather than falling out, still friends if we come across each other which does happen.


----------



## teekin (Dec 16, 2009)

I call all my ex's by their proper names. There is allways 2 sides to the story and I'm not the easiest person to live with either.
lori
though in ways we both made "a mistake"


----------



## Bruno@MT (Dec 16, 2009)

I don't have exes.
In college I was too much of a geek to develop a relationship. My wife was the first woman with whom I had a romantic relationship and we still love each other very much today.
...


Feel slighly corny for sharing this


----------



## stone_dragone (Dec 16, 2009)

Spoiled rotten ****tastic thunder-**** for one of them.  And better believe that I hit the "preview" button before I posted that to make sure the filter worked.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 16, 2009)

I miss my ex...


... but my aim is improving!


----------



## xJOHNx (Dec 16, 2009)

Grendel308 said:


> I call all my ex's by their proper names. There is allways 2 sides to the story and I'm not the easiest person to live with either.
> lori
> though in ways we both made "a mistake"


Same here.
I have my demands... so I'm not easy


----------



## Jenny_in_Chico (Dec 16, 2009)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Chuzilla, Psycho, Drama Queen, Tons o NotFun, Stink bait, whore, *****, skank, self absorbed ****, .


 
Wait...what's wrong with being self-absorbed?

To love oneself is the beginning of a lifelong romance.  Oscar Wilde


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 16, 2009)

Grendel308 said:


> I call all my ex's by their proper names. There is allways 2 sides to the story and I'm not the easiest person to live with either.
> lori
> though in ways we both made "a mistake"


 
True

But after the break up&#8230;&#8230; when you find out they were trying to take out a life insurance policy on you and you put that together with how hard they were pushing for a will while at the sane time they were secretly seeing the lawyer (the same one they were using for the will) about divorce&#8230; it makes you think.

Oh and lets not forget max out all your credit cards and take the entire bank account...and this is just part of it&#8230;. I do think it gives one justification to call one a name or two.

But on the flip side she called me names to and told as many of our friends (some now ex-friends) that would listen how much of a deadbeat I was...of course she failed to mention I was working 2 jobs and going to school at the time


----------



## kaizasosei (Dec 16, 2009)

the greatest challenge.






j


----------



## Ken Morgan (Dec 16, 2009)

kaizasosei said:


> my first romance(and most real) romance was amazing because she was and is the most beautiful and wonderful woman i have ever laid eyes on-i wouldn't doubt it if she be the most beautiful creature that God has ever created. I wish she weren't my x.
> 
> My current relationship is a terrible mess. I feel like she has the devil in her. I think it is azazel, the angel of death himself. Exorcisms are starting to work...must change religions at least 3 times to effect the necessary changes. Next i think i should exorcise myself so that i don't end up like the priest in the exorcist, movie.


 
Just how flexable is her neck muscles? If she can turn her head more than 110 degrees, one way, I'd start to worry. Does she avoid using gralic in her meals? Does she avoid sunlight? She she disapear during full moons? 
Sometimes things are so crazy, if you don't laugh, you'll cry...


----------



## kaizasosei (Dec 16, 2009)

It's very worrysome indeed.










j

j


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 16, 2009)

Jenny_in_Chico said:


> Wait...what's wrong with being self-absorbed?
> 
> To love oneself is the beginning of a lifelong romance.  Oscar Wilde


Lets just say that my view on a few of my ex's is quite similar to the late Sam Kinisons of his.   There's a few though that I have found memories and wish them nothing but happiness and success.


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 16, 2009)

I call my ex the same as always, since the devorce we seem to get along better. Now with my current wife I have a few choice words but they are all nice.


----------



## Big Don (Dec 16, 2009)

I used to call one "Psycho ***** from Hell" my estimation of her is lower now


----------



## Carol (Dec 16, 2009)

First names, or just "my ex"

My divorce was about as civil as such a thing could be.  Neither one of us hired a lawyer or a mediator.  We bought a book to aid us with the legal language that included forms that were valid in the Commonwealth.  The magistrate was a bit taken aback when she reviewed our paperwork for the judge, but it all went as smooth as such a thing could be. 

Getting a Church annulment, should I ever go that way, might be another story.  But that is a challenge for another day.


----------



## David43515 (Dec 16, 2009)

To date it`s always been first names. Never had a really ugly break up. If I didn`t think they were pretty cool people, I wouldn`t have asked them out in the first place.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 16, 2009)

I call them by their first names. I just talked to one on the phone today. We are still good friends.

My ex-wife ( I only have one), I call my ex-wife, or if the story I am relating has her in it, I will state "My wife at the time". 

I prefer he first name or just ex-wife.  We are not friends. Nothing more needs to be said.


----------



## Xinglu (Dec 17, 2009)

I only have one ex I dislike and I have dubbed her: The Soul Eater.  Her real name is forbidden to be spoken in my presence.


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 17, 2009)

Xinglu said:


> I only have one ex I dislike and I have dubbed her: The Soul Eater.  Her real name is forbidden to be spoken in my presence.



Oh wow. Profound, dude.

:bow:


----------



## seasoned (Dec 17, 2009)

It has been 40 years since I had an Ex. That would put it back in the late 60's. So at this point in time I would call all of them *good memories*.


----------



## Korppi76 (Dec 17, 2009)

I  call them by their first names
Well I am quite good terms with most of them and they even let me sleep at their guest rooms when visiting towns they live. And they liked my kids etc. Also my wife likes them for some reason.... should I get worried...


----------



## Flea (Dec 17, 2009)

Korppi76 said:


> I  call them by their first names
> Well I am quite good terms with most of them and they even let me sleep at their guest rooms when visiting towns they live. And they liked my kids etc. Also my wife likes them for some reason.... should I get worried...



Actually Korppi, I can say the same thing about most of my exes too, and it's a wonderful thing.  I wish I could say the same thing for all of them.

On a different note, it's said that Trey Parker originally wrote this about an ex-girlfriend ...

[yt]-ibUjjcwY4w[/yt]


----------



## Xinglu (Dec 17, 2009)

shesulsa said:


> Oh wow. Profound, dude.
> 
> :bow:



Well, considering the circumstances of the termination of our relationship, I'm not far from the mark.  She is pure evil.


----------



## Jenny_in_Chico (Dec 17, 2009)

Flea said:


> Actually Korppi, I can say the same thing about most of my exes too, and it's a wonderful thing. I wish I could say the same thing for all of them.
> 
> On a different note, it's said that Trey Parker originally wrote this about an ex-girlfriend ...
> 
> [yt]-ibUjjcwY4w[/yt]


 
Flea...why are all those cowboys naked?


----------



## Touch Of Death (Dec 17, 2009)

How about lying, cheating snake in the grass.
Sean


----------



## Flea (Dec 17, 2009)

Jenny_in_Chico said:


> Flea...why are all those cowboys naked?



Heh.  You'll just have to see this cinematic masterpiece for yourself.


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 17, 2009)

Flea said:


> Heh.  You'll just have to see this cinematic masterpiece for yourself.



Uhhh ... I'm a little speechless.  

That's a rare thing, believe me.

:jaw-dropping:


----------



## Ken Morgan (Dec 17, 2009)

Flea said:


> Heh. You'll just have to see this cinematic masterpiece for yourself.


 
Yeah, OK, well....I lasted about 40 seconds through that treat. Thanks Flea, my left eye is twitching now....


----------



## Chris Parker (Dec 18, 2009)

Flea!!! One of my favourite movies of all time!!!! You have no idea how excited I was to finally track down a DVD copy, now I just need a BluRay Directors Cut... I first heard it described as a comedy (which it is), a musical (which it is), a true story (which it is), a story about the only man ever convicted of cannabalism in Colorado (which it is), and a love story (which it is) about a horse (which it is.... kind of).

The directors commentary on the Troma released DVD is brilliant!!!

Oh, and the whole film is about his ex. She left him for a singer in a choir, I think, but there are heaps of lines in the film deliberately aimed at her ("She wouldn't just run off... friends don't do that to each other!"). 

Love it!!!!

Ken, Shesulsa, really, it's brilliant!!! Honest!!!


----------



## Flea (Dec 18, 2009)

Chris Parker said:


> Oh, and the whole film is about his ex. She left him for a singer in a choir, I think, but there are heaps of lines in the film deliberately aimed at her ("She wouldn't just run off... friends don't do that to each other!").



Wow Chris, I didn't know that.  But it makes sense.  Parker's pain :dramaqueen:  really shines through in every scene.

I'll have to rent that again with that in mind.  I thought he was the only person charged with cannibalism in the United States at the time the movie came out?  Maybe?  Well there was Ed Gein ... talk about having your heart ripped out.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 18, 2009)

Xinglu said:


> I only have one ex I dislike and I have dubbed her: The Soul Eater. Her real name is forbidden to be spoken in my presence.


 


Touch Of Death said:


> How about lying, cheating snake in the grass.
> Sean


 
:hmm: You wouldn't happen to know my my ex-wife would you


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 18, 2009)

The word Succubus comes to mind.


----------



## stone_dragone (Dec 18, 2009)

That's good!  Clean, classy, but with enough implication to get the point across...I like it!


----------



## Burnse (Feb 12, 2010)

I call one "my best friend" without irony, and another "The Evil Doll-Faced One" and "Yve-kun" to be annoying.
I also call her new boyfriend "Sword fodder."


----------



## shihansmurf (Feb 13, 2010)

I both address them and referr to them in polite terms as I feel that to do otherwise in beneath both them and I. These were all people that I had developed various degrees of affection for and to demean them would be to  belittle myself do to the emotional investment I had in them at one time. I do not refer to women I dislike in crass terms so I find that I am lothe to do so to ones I once did. Such behavior isn't acceptable of a gentleman and I strive very hard to be just that, both for my own sake as well as for the example that I set to my son. 

Just my view
Mark


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 14, 2010)

Kinda funny when you think about how at one time... you were in love with that person now called by some other name that some cannot post due to profanity or violation of the TOS. 
I mean at one time you were really really rilly in love with this person, married them, dreamt dreams with them, envisioned a life together and alllll that. You did at one time... right? 
Now they're the "Ex's" by any other name. 

Kinda sad don't cha think?


----------



## Blade96 (Feb 14, 2010)

Ken Morgan said:


> what do you call em?


 
Scum?

Only had one bf and he was from a catholic family and he called me a nazi because im pro-choice. and that was the day we broke up. He didnt like my views on the world or politics or whatnot. and since he didnt accept me for who i am....... *whistle*


----------



## Scott T (Feb 14, 2010)

Big Don said:


> I decline to answer on the grounds that I'd be banned so fast... so fast...


Most of them we parted on good terms, but for a couple:

^^^What he said^^^


----------



## Jenna (Feb 14, 2010)

In any company I'd refer to mine as Bozo.  That is quite informal of course I would usually preface his name with F****** when I feel I should grant him his due respect.


----------



## Drac (Feb 14, 2010)

I am still good friends with my ex, so I address her by her given name..Now the blond puta that I almost married is called much worse...


----------



## grydth (Feb 14, 2010)

terryl965 said:


> I call my ex the same as always, since the devorce we seem to get along better. Now with my current wife I have a few choice words but they are all nice.



Same here...... in what for me is a unique show of maturity and reason, I just thought to let bygones be just that and focus on the future. Both of us ultimately found other people who were better for each of us. No time to let the past bring me down.


----------



## Omar B (Feb 14, 2010)

Nothing I would ever type on here, because of the censoring.


----------

